# Beverely Hills Chihuahua already starting the craze



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

So I was browsing kijiji looking at all the chihuahua puppies because I enjoy torturing myself... and I found an ad titled "Beverly Hills Chihuahua Movie!!! Get your Own Chihuahua 4 Xmas!!"

I was saddened and angered by this.. they use the movie to promote sales of their dogs and I can't say I know the breeder but I just assumed that most reputable breeders don't need to pitch a movie line to sell their dogs and for CHRISTMAS... I thought that was a bad time to get a dog.

Sorry I had to rant a little bit I keep reading the ad over and over and it's just getting underneath my skin


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

EEEEK! That makes me mad.. people will do anything to make money.. even if it means putting an innocent puppy's futures at risk. I sure hope that if people decide they want a chihuahua after this movie they educate themselves about the breed and really make a choice that is fair to the puppy.

I have a feeling this will not be the case. 

As for the movie I really want to see it lol I love the song... but I really am dreading the problems it may bring along


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

The dogs were in this world and deserve the best care we can give them as owners ! The movie line doesn't and shouldn't be used to sell a chi !


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Sad, sad story expecially when people can be morons and do dumb things. I had looked up on Kijji a while ago and we already had "Beverly Hill Chihuahua's Get your own today" stuff like that. I don't believe reputable breeders need to attract the wrong crowd too.


----------



## aQeuous18 (Aug 7, 2008)

I only hope these Beverly Hills Chihuahua craze puppies will make their way into my training ring and not a shelter...

Especially out here in Southern CA.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope so too. 

Before even having chico. I hated when a movie comes out and they sell from it. Because everywhere you go you see the same thing. 

But with this movie coming out every kid well ask there Parents for a chihuahua. What if those kids got bored and I'm sure a lot well they just return them. I'm really hopping that doesn't happen but I have a feeling that it well.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sadly the backyard breeders and puppymillers will use any ploy they can to sell their dogs. I predict that in the UK, this movie wil do more to increase the demand for Chihuahuas than Paris Hilton ever could. I hope I am wrong though.
My feeling is we will see more and more "pet owners" breeding from thier dogs, when if they had any sense or really cared, they wouldn't breed at all.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Statistically, backyard breeders and puppy mills use:

what dog breeds (or mixes like buggles etc) are seen with celebrities
what dog breeds are seen in popular movies/ads/TV shows 

In order to determine what breeds they should have "lots" of. It is sad but where there is a market - there will be suppliers. 

People need to change their ways - "saving" a petstore dog only makes room for another one. Buying dogs on impulse or because of a movie are the wrong reasons - which is why so many dogs end up re-homed (they were a mismatch for their owners).

So many people don't want to pay for quality - all they look at is the price tag. Who cares if the dog comes with a lifetime guarantee, breeder support or anything else ... so long as it is $300 - it is saddening how ignorant people can be. Sometimes that $300 dog will cost you $5000 in vet bills.

We had someone contact us yesterday as they met one of our Chihuahua owners and their Chi out for a walk - they wanted to know when our next litter was as they are going to see "The Chihuahua Movie" on Friday as they have always loved Chihuahuas and want one.

I am lucky that I have a waiting list that is so long - it is a very useful tool for people like this as they don't want to wait and with us it is 1-2 year wait list as it stands right now. 

Needless to say I was not impressed by this "movie comment" but the funny thing was my Chi owner had messaged me BEFORE this person to say - "I ran into someone today and they wanted your info but I just wanted to let you know they seem to be more about the movie and Paris than about Chihuahuas". hehehe 

My Chi owners are awesome .... 

I think there will be many more requests like this to breeders everywhere but in all honesty - it is not the movie's fault - it is the ignorant people that are going to see it and immediately react to it, needing to have a Chihuahua regardless of quality, health, temperament etc.


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

This whole movie thing is upsetting. I've been planning on getting a Chi for about 8 months, reading everything I can find and talking to people. One of my customers is a show judge, she doesn't breed Chis but knows people that do so she will help me when the time is right. Atleast I have a better chance of getting a good well breed dog than if I just answered an ad in the newspaper. But still there will be alot of ill breed dogs hitting the market and that is just sad! I feel trouble for the poor pups that have no chose in the matter. What is wrong with parents that they would indulge their kids at the price of the health and happiness and safety of a living breathing life? Or do they not value a dogs life as important? I just don't get it.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I knew something like this would happen, I took Precious down to the salon yesterday and all the girls were like "youv got a paris hilton dog!" :banghead:

makes me mad bc I read up for a fair few years and made sure i had the right enviroment for my chi, she was not a impulse purchase, or some fad, but something i had yearned and worked hard for. 

What ever is amatter with the movie ppl? bringing this film out so close to xmas, are they mad? Even I could predict that kids allover will be wanting a chi for xmas and it will go unwanted when they find out its not automatically toilet trained, or the next craze comes along...
It makes me angry and upset. xxx


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> What ever is amatter with the movie ppl? bringing this film out so close to xmas, are they mad?


Smart marketing I am afraid. The Disney machine is known for their merchandise and every little kid will want a Disney Stuffed Chihuahua, the new Chihuahua toys, the Chihuahua clothes .... which all means $$$$$$$$$$$ for Disney.

Disney doesn't think about the repercussions for the Chihuahua breed. They are only thinking about their bottom line. Frankly, Disney hasn't been doing so well lately so this is their big chance to earn some much needed Black Friday (biggest shopping day in the USA for those of you in UK and elsewhere) dollars to help their 2008 fiscal bottom line - which will help their investors stay happy ....


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

True it isn't the movies fault its people don't think about the responsibilties and don't do their homework. I haven't gotten myself a chihuahua yet but I remember couple years ago during my senior year a girl in my class asked about where to get a good chihuahua, I told her from petfinder.com rescues and re-homing ads had plenty of good dogs that had bad owners. Unfortunatly she didn't take my advice and got it from an ad. Everybody thinks its better to adopt a puppy because they are with you from a young age and you don't have to worry about behavior problems or some other excuse. The thing is adopting a animal you already know their temperment and personality, dogs generally can be fixed of most problems even though not liking cats or small children isn't always fixable, infact more likly not. The thing is that these dogs aren't really the ones with problems. Children aren't suppose to have chi's they aren't for small children under the age of 12 or something. Of course some parents don't look into that and just go off and buy a chi from a pet store or some byb. Honestly the chi wasn't the first breed I considered but when I relize how much a larger dog needed example a sheltie I believed that I wouldn't be able to provide that inless I got a senior. I eventually thought about a pom and even though I like their personality and character the coat care would be more than what I wanted so the Chi came in long hair which I liked and had a personality that I would be able to enjoy b/c I have no children and I won't for another good 10 years about. I'm not really a women who want kids, my babies are my pets. I'm 20 but I've been that way since I can remember.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> True it isn't the movies fault its people don't think about the responsibilties and don't do their homework. I haven't gotten myself a chihuahua yet but I remember couple years ago during my senior year a girl in my class asked about where to get a good chihuahua, I told her from petfinder.com rescues and re-homing ads had plenty of good dogs that had bad owners.


It is so true. Another thing is people are idiots (I am sorry but there is no other word for it). 

People buy dogs because a celebrity has it, it is cute, it is "in", it is rare, it is the right color, the right sex, the right weight ... the list goes on and on!

People need to wake up and see what they have created. It is the people in this world that created the puppy mill industry. Buying on impulse is the key to pet store sales. They want you to feel sorry for the dog (it is a marketing technique), they want you to see the cutest/smallest etc (that is why they often shift dogs around between chain stores) .... it is all about feeding off of people's irresponsibility. 

Dog ownership is not a joke. It takes a lot of time, money and effort. If you have the wrong dog for your lifestyle then it makes it that much harder for you and the dog.

People want puppies because they are cute. Most people should never own a puppy because most are not mature, responsible and capable of caring for/raising a puppy!

We do rescue. In fact since May of this year we have had more rescues than breeding dogs haha

Rescues are great options for people - especially senior rescues yet people constantly see the age and immediately refuse the dog even though they would be a perfect match.

I don't name or quote people I talk to in person as a rule of thumb but I need to share this with you. This is from a person who was looking to adopt a dog as a companion for their Chi-mix. 

"Thank you soooooooo much for replying to me! She sounds like an awesome dog but I can't get pass the age. I realize dogs can go at anytime (Mo was only 4) but I don't think I want to get atttached knowing I can only have another 5 years or so."

To have 5 years with the perfect dog is more than most people could ever hope for. Any living thing can die at any given moment - it is foolish, ignorant and petty to rule out a perfectly good dog because of a number.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OrchardLane said:


> Statistically, backyard breeders and puppy mills use:
> 
> what dog breeds (or mixes like buggles etc) are seen with celebrities
> what dog breeds are seen in popular movies/ads/TV shows
> ...


Wow! In my area those mixed breeds (designer breeds) and puppy mill pups can go for as much as $1000.00. Also our puppy mills and BYB's usually stick with a full breed and breed them to death. We didnt see much off breeds until the Desinger breed craze came around:-( and now ofcourse they charge as much for them as you would see a AKC Champion litter:-(When the Scooby Doo movie first came out years ago we (Mid-Atlantic Great Dane Rescue League) sat out in front of the movie theatres in several states on grand opening. We had the Danes with us and was trying to educate the public on how large a real Dane gets and the upkeep and health issues that come along with them. Sadly it happens with every breed I can remember when the 101 Dalmation craze was going on and all the people bought their Dals from byb's and puppy millers that ended up crazy and not quite right upstairs because of the over breeding and most ended up in shelters and rescues because no one could control them:-( It is soooo sad how people treat their pets like an old toy that they can throw out with the trash when the hype runs out:-(


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Wow! In my area those mixed breeds (designer breeds) and puppy mill pups can go for as much as $1000.00. Also our puppy mills and BYB's usually stick with a full breed and breed them to death. We didnt see much off breeds until the Desinger breed craze came around:-( and now ofcourse they charge as much for them as you would see a AKC Champion litter


I know! The designer dogs are going for HUGE prices here too. It makes me ill because there are "breeders" here that charge $350 for a Chihuahua and I can't fathom how people think they are getting quality.

We have anywheres from $500-$800 wrapped up into EVERY puppy born by the time they are ready for their new homes when you factor in: health screening of parents, prenatal care for Mom, premium food for Mom, supplemental puppy milk for mom pre&post birth, vet checks, needles, microchipping, deworming, puppy packs ..... and those are just the major things I can think of quickly haha

So seeing "pure" dogs priced $350 etc - I wonder what kind of health screening was done, what quality of food is being fed, what prenatal care was given to the Mom .....

These designer dogs are "fashionable" but people don't get it that they are paying top dollar for a mutt!! A few years ago those same breedings might have been advertised as give aways haha

Educating people takes a lot of time but unfortunately it needs to take place at a young age and parents are NOT doing their jobs.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Last year when my boyfriend's mom had a litter this girl in her mid 20s came and she was looking at the puppies and I was up observing because one day I may breed (but for now no... i just want my Emma pet).. But the girl was like ooohh how big is it going to get? I want it to fit in this purse! I want it to come trained. I want it to be quiet so I can take it everyyyywhere with me. I don't want to clean up poop or pee that just cannot happen. I was so appalled upon hearing this. The woman wanted a TOY not a DOG!! and that's what my boyfriend's mother ended up pretty much saying she told her that she was not willing to sell her the dog because her dog's are REAL. The woman went off on a tangent about how we were improper breeders because we pick and choose who we sell the dogs too.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh and the Paris Hilton comment err that makes my blood boil. I get that comment alot and most people think I have a chihuauha because of Paris Hilton. ERG!

As for the BYB my friend's bought a chihuauha despite me saying wait and pay the price for a quality dog from my boyfriend's mother. They rushed out and bought a chihuahua for 500$ and the lady told them it was going to weigh 5 lbs which they were content with.. When they got the puppy i showed them the weight chart and there pup was no where near going to weigh 5 lbs. He's 2 now and he weighs in between 9-12lbs and he is very ill temperment he bites out of nowhere you will be petting him or even ignoring him and he jsut snaps at you. 

But they don't listen to any advice I offer because I am "young" and "don't know anything" Any advice I give them they ignore. The dog runs them and their house. And it drives me mad.. sometimes I think some people just aren't meant to own dogs... Sorry guys I am just going from one angering thing to another with myself


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

mychiisqueen said:


> But the girl was like ooohh how big is it going to get? I want it to fit in this purse! I want it to come trained. I want it to be quiet so I can take it everyyyywhere with me. I don't want to clean up poop or pee that just cannot happen. I was so appalled upon hearing this. The woman wanted a TOY not a DOG!! and that's what my boyfriend's mother ended up pretty much saying she told her that she was not willing to sell her the dog because her dog's are REAL. The woman went off on a tangent about how we were improper breeders because we pick and choose who we sell the dogs too.


That is why it is so important to meet prospective puppy owners. In person people make really stupid comments - interact poorly with the dogs - etc.

In e-mail - people tend to think about things before they type and make themselves sound great. 

We screen people by e-mail first, then visit here, then reference check, then home visit ...

We have had people sound great in the e-mail and then have them show up and be complete idiots like the girl you mentioned above.

Breeding Chihuahuas, you are always going to get the "Pariswannabes" but they are easy to weed out. As soon as someone mentions Paris in a positive light - I simply forward them the information:

Paris was voted World's Worst Dog owner 
Paris traded in Tinkerbell 
A little facts sheet on unwanted animals
The requirements of responsible dog ownership
Breed information

with a nice paragraph at the end that states: "When you have fully researched the breed and are prepared to make a lifelong commitment financially, emotionally and time wise to a Chihuahua (NOT a fashion accessory) then feel free to contact us again - too many people have unrealistic expectations of Chihuahuas. Chihuahuas are dogs and require a responsible, mature and reliable care giver to provide them with a stable home. We are extremely selective in the homes to which our Chihuahuas go to and our waiting list of approved homes is long. Hopefully you will take the time to verify if you are ready/willing/able to commit to dog ownership. If you have questions about Chihuahuas - please feel free to ask. It is better to be informed than to make the wrong decision."

If you don't pick and choose where your dogs go - you are just a money hound! People are ignorant and they don't like hearing no. It is something that I have to say A LOT but honestly, I don't get tired of it! :tongue4:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

mychiisqueen said:


> Oh and the Paris Hilton comment err that makes my blood boil. I get that comment alot and most people think I have a chihuauha because of Paris Hilton. ERG!


I rarely get Paris Hilton comments, probably because I am approaching middle age (or maybe I am middle aged now) 

Probably the fact that I don't carry my dogs around unless it's for their own welbeing and I don't dress them up like dolls  helps.

I was in a shop in the Lake district last week and we were carrying them as it was busy. The assistant was admiring them and asked quite genuinely "Do they walk on the ground?" I showed her Jago's mud splattered legs to prove not only did they walk on the ground, but plodded through mud given the chance


----------



## spedona (Aug 11, 2008)

this makes me sooo upset. we're starting to have the same problem in France too, teenagers wanting to buy a cheap chihuahua and thoses BYB's who start with pet store dogs of unknown origins breed them to death and start advertising with the movie. the hero dog pictured in the movie doesn't even look like a chihuahua !
what makes me mad is that those teenagers are after female pups because... they want to breed them too ! this is making me insane.

orchardlane I agree 100% with everything you said


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I dont support Paris Hilton but she actually did not trade Tinkerbell in, I think Tink was staying wither he mom for awhile? She had Tink and 2 maybe 3 others but I know 2 of the Chis that she purchased in Japan and I know one of thems name was Tokyo, but she had them on the Ellen Degenres show last year. Tinkerbell was doing a limp thing and Ellen asked her why and she said that she has always done that.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pets_related_news_and_events/beverly_hills_chihuahua_092608.html This is a link from the Humane Society of United States, its article called Don't visit the Mills to be like the Hills. True I think Disney should have like a little intro or informative before they show movies like this, I'm pretty sure even Buddy the golden retriever started a craze and most other pet shows though honestly I think they should have something to remind people how much a commitment a dog is. Rather buy a stuff toy than the actual thing b/c a stuff toy isn't a life time commitment and much more appropriate for children. I found this article very interesting since Chi's are the top 5 breeds found in mills. Due to their compact size to fit in smaller cages, and high demands. 

Oh back to PH bashing, oh agreed with Orchard Lane on Paris being the worst Dog owner ever. I've seen alot of girls, get all hyped for something that may be toy size but not a toy. Paris to me is like a 5 year old. PH is probably the biggest liar I've seen, trying to act all noble and caring when really she is just a selfish brat. I really liked the Larry King live interview with her where they counted how many lies she said in that one interview. Its on Youtube. I got a kick out of it.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be awesome if Disney put something like that in an intro or "about the movie" It MAY sink into at least some parents that are taking their children to see the movie..


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

to me backyard breeders will do ANYTHING to sell puppies and get a buck, movie or no movie.


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

mychiisqueen said:


> So I was browsing kijiji looking at all the chihuahua puppies because I enjoy torturing myself... and I found an ad titled "Beverly Hills Chihuahua Movie!!! Get your Own Chihuahua 4 Xmas!!"
> 
> I was saddened and angered by this.. they use the movie to promote sales of their dogs and I can't say I know the breeder but I just assumed that most reputable breeders don't need to pitch a movie line to sell their dogs and for CHRISTMAS... I thought that was a bad time to get a dog.
> 
> Sorry I had to rant a little bit I keep reading the ad over and over and it's just getting underneath my skin


Reputable breeders wouldn't advertise on Kijiji in the first place.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

mychiisqueen said:


> That would be awesome if Disney put something like that in an intro or "about the movie" It MAY sink into at least some parents that are taking their children to see the movie..


 Yeah like on their website, it does have a small warning but I think it be more informative if they had some one who shows chihuahuas and talk about the commitment and the tempermant and care it probably only takes as long as a normal preview and even though I don't think it would stop people from making a bad decision for everyone but I think it would help a little more than that small little paragraph that says 

"Owning a pet is a major responsibility. Dogs require daily care and constant attention. Before bringing a dog into your family, research the specific breed to make sure it is suitable for your particular situation. Learn about and be willing to undertake the serious responsibilities of dog care. Always consider adoption from a reputable shelter or rescue program."

I think that small extra piece would help for those who get caught up in those cute faces, and forget the commitment.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

If people are dumb enough to go out and buy a dog because of a movie then thats on them!, im not going to blame a movie for it or disney. Only problem ill have is ill get more comments from morons saying I probally got my dog because of the movie AND paris hilton now.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

LoveSpell said:


> Reputable breeders wouldn't advertise on Kijiji in the first place.


You would be surprised at how many AKC/CKC registered breeders (even show breeders) advertise on Kijiji and similar sites.

I advertise on Kijiji for our adoptable rescue dogs as well as our Chihuahua play dates. 

I also have no issues using Kijiji to _generate interest_ for future planned litters (IE: not a litter on the ground already) to screen additional people for our waiting list or to see if there is justified interest to plan a breeding etc.

The reason I think sites like Kijiji are good is that the general population uses them to locate their pets. 

There are so many BAD breeders on them that it is good to offer an alternative to those people because most people don't go to the breed clubs, registries etc for referrals due to misconceptions etc.

When people are offered high quality, health guaranteed dogs from reputable breeders they often take that opportunity. 

It is easy to look down on those sites but unless a good breeder "gets into trenches" you can't educate the population on the difference between those BYBs and puppy mills.

I have to say some of the best people on our waiting list (or currently owning one of our dogs) have come from our "getting to know you/interest" ads on Kijiji. They easily saw the difference in quality from us compared to other breeders and were willing to wait for a puppy from us. Then again, for us, Kijiji is not a selling tool - it is a *screening* tool. We use it to try to reach as many people as possible so that we can find the RIGHT owners for our puppies before they are even bred let alone born.

That being said, I do not like seeing ads on sites like Kijiji for litters that were already born (regardless of it being registered or not) - to me that shows bad breeding practices as you should only breed when you have enough pre-screened interest to ensure all puppies are placed PRIOR to the breeding taking place.

Advertising and where to advertise is a point of contention for many breeders but more and more reputable breeders are choosing to use Kijiji and similar sites to get their names out there to the PUBLIC (not the dog world) as well as to be a representative of what responsible breeding should look like. Many times you will see fully health screened, guaranteed dogs - with the works for only a few hundred more than the BYBs and puppy mills - this causes a change in the market and the public's view which is essential to stopping the epidemic.

I honestly could finish my program without ever having to post an ad or generate interest but I choose to continue to do this because through my "getting to know you/interest" ads on Kijiji I have found many people who needed help with their Chihuahuas (and other breeds haha) - have found dogs in need as well as met many Chi lovers or just had questions ... lots of questions about Chihuahuas haha. 

I have gotten a TON of idiots too but that comes with the territory - you sometimes have to dig through a pile of rock to get to the diamonds and I don't mind doing that. I think it is better to have an ever growing waiting list (as things change and maybe someone can't have a dog due to life change/they move/their contact info changes etc) - so this way I am never stuck. I always have a pool of approved, interested people available that I can select from to pick the best owner for our puppies. I also get lots of time (sometimes a year +) to get to know the people and have them come out - come to play dates etc.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadly... I knew this would happen eventually.

Puppy millers and BYBs always know how to make a nice, good looking dog movie into a tragedy for dog lovers everywhere.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got back from seeing this movie.. It was cute!

But the sad part is I really thought there would be a bigger turn out for this movie i went half an hour early figuring it would be sold out or something on its premiere but we were the only ones there and then maybe 10 ppl came in after us. People made fun and of me and my bf for seeing it when we were waiting to go in while they cleaned the theatre kids were walking by and saying stuff like you guys are lame or ew why would you want to see that movie looosers

I just laughed though I might be crazy about my chi but I am not a loser because I went to see a movie..


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i just saw the movie too, it was a nearly sold out show ( we live less then two hours from beverly hills). I have to say it was really cute and funny. Disney did say somthing at the end of the flim like please visit your local shelter for a life long friend (or somthing a long those lines)


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

mychiisqueen said:


> I just got back from seeing this movie.. It was cute!
> 
> But the sad part is I really thought there would be a bigger turn out for this movie i went half an hour early figuring it would be sold out or something on its premiere but we were the only ones there and then maybe 10 ppl came in after us. People made fun and of me and my bf for seeing it when we were waiting to go in while they cleaned the theatre kids were walking by and saying stuff like you guys are lame or ew why would you want to see that movie looosers
> 
> I just laughed though I might be crazy about my chi but I am not a loser because I went to see a movie..


 lol I guess Canada isn't so chi crazy? I don't know but I think I might go watch it on Tue. when they have that bargin 5 buck tickets, yeah. Though I think I should wait till I go see it with my friends like we said we would, though I wouldn't mind going back and watching it by myself. I know some people can't stand watching a movie alone in the theaters and others who prefer not to have someone with them. As for me I kinda like both.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't speak for Canada itself but my city doesn't seem so chi crazy.. There's a few of us that own them but every time I take Emma out downtown I get the nasty comments about how she's not a real dog, how i must have lots of money, how i think I am PH etc etc

but I know the BIGGER city 40 mins away is more chi crazy.. maybe its because I live in a smaller city


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

mychiisqueen said:


> I can't speak for Canada itself but my city doesn't seem so chi crazy.. There's a few of us that own them but every time I take Emma out downtown I get the nasty comments about how she's not a real dog, how i must have lots of money, how i think I am PH etc etc
> 
> but I know the BIGGER city 40 mins away is more chi crazy.. maybe its because I live in a smaller city


Your right, I was thinking b/c of the climate but if you think about it in small towns where their is more land and less apartments, you get big dog lovers and in the city you have more small dog lovers even though this is Not completely true, it seems to me from the diffrent places I have lived in the country folks like big dogs more protection and city folk like the general portablity and less space needed for a small dog. I use to live 45 min. away from a city and we lived in a small country town where big dogs were more prominent than small dogs though some people had small dogs and others had both. Alot of people have the general sterotype of a chi being a nippy and nearvous dog. Plus most small town people have family dogs and not dogs that aren't suppose to be kid friendly. I see, plus some places are less friendly to certain pets than other places. It is sad to hear people in your town are so judge mental about chi's though.


----------



## jodithurman (Jul 28, 2004)

tazruby said:


> i just saw the movie too, it was a nearly sold out show ( we live less then two hours from beverly hills). I have to say it was really cute and funny. Disney did say somthing at the end of the flim like please visit your local shelter for a life long friend (or somthing a long those lines)



It was a sold out show where I am as well. I am about an hour from Beverly Hills.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My husband and I have not seen this movie yet. We're going to rent or buy the DVD of this movie so Bella and Lina could watch it with us at home. The girls love watching TV shows that have dogs. I wonder how they would respond when they see so many chihuahuas in the chi movie.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Its bothering me that people will blame a movie because they think people buy their dogs cos of it. I think personally in my opinion that its ignorant to blame a movie for peoples stupidity .So a e we to blame the serial killers because they might be a movie on it? ridicilous.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

I think its more so that parents will take their kids to see the movie and their kids will want a chihuahua and their parents will buy one for them along those lines anyways... Like 101 dalmatians.. i know after that movie I begged for a puppy and my parents said no because i already had a dog and i used to argue that it wasnt a spotted one. Thankfully they never gave in to me.. but a lot of my friends had dalmatians. It just shows that some parents don't think about the consequences later on...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Its bothering me that people will blame a movie because they think people buy their dogs cos of it. I think personally in my opinion that its ignorant to blame a movie for peoples stupidity .So a e we to blame the serial killers because they might be a movie on it? ridicilous.


I agree, the problem isn't the movie, it's the people who don't know any better.


----------



## mychiisqueen (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.network.bestfriends.org/truth/news/29284.html i found this website it's kinda cute and ties in with the movie it supports adoption from pounds


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

OrchardLane said:


> I don't name or quote people I talk to in person as a rule of thumb but I need to share this with you. This is from a person who was looking to adopt a dog as a companion for their Chi-mix.
> 
> "Thank you soooooooo much for replying to me! She sounds like an awesome dog but I can't get pass the age. I realize dogs can go at anytime (Mo was only 4) but I don't think I want to get atttached knowing I can only have another 5 years or so."
> 
> To have 5 years with the perfect dog is more than most people could ever hope for. Any living thing can die at any given moment - it is foolish, ignorant and petty to rule out a perfectly good dog because of a number.


actually, i am not the one who emailed but i agree with her. i would never get a senior dog, either. i want a chi ( among other things) bc they are long lived. I know there is the freak chance there could be an accident, but the chances are (if given the best care and supervision) the dog will live 18+yrs...i get so attached to my dogs. when my puppy died i was devastated; i felt like i died, too. i WANTED to die, too. im still not over my puppy's death, which is the main driver for my obsession for the physically "perfect chi" ( bc i already know, personality wise, no other dog will ever come close to being as great as my little girl). i would never ever let myself get attached to a dog i know will be gone in 5 years. I dont need that kind of heartache.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> I rarely get Paris Hilton comments, probably because I am approaching middle age (or maybe I am middle aged now)
> 
> Probably the fact that I don't carry my dogs around unless it's for their own welbeing and I don't dress them up like dolls  helps.
> 
> I was in a shop in the Lake district last week and we were carrying them as it was busy. The assistant was admiring them and asked quite genuinely "Do they walk on the ground?" I showed her Jago's mud splattered legs to prove not only did they walk on the ground, but plodded through mud given the chance


or maybe its bc your dog prob doesnt look like Tinkerbell. When i showed my friends pics of the puppy im getting, they couldnt believe they were looking at a chihuahua bc, "that doesnt look like the taco bell dog.you sure its not a mutt?"


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Saw the movie with my mom and we LOVED it! It made me tear up a few times. Even my mom got emotional.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> actually, i am not the one who emailed but i agree with her. i would never get a senior dog, either. i want a chi ( among other things) bc they are long lived. I know there is the freak chance there could be an accident, but the chances are (if given the best care and supervision) the dog will live 18+yrs...i get so attached to my dogs. when my puppy died i was devastated; i felt like i died, too. i WANTED to die, too. im still not over my puppy's death, which is the main driver for my obsession for the physically "perfect chi" ( bc i already know, personality wise, no other dog will ever come close to being as great as my little girl). i would never ever let myself get attached to a dog i know will be gone in 5 years. I dont need that kind of heartache.


Well, I spent 11 years with my dog before he passed away, though I have to say it would not bother me to get an older dog, b/c I know that most people feel the same way you do. To me I can handle that loss, to me its not just the amount of time its the one I'm spending it with that counts. To me I feel like I am giving them a gift b/c the fact the chance of older dogs getting adopted is slimer than a younger dog. People want to get puppies b/c they think they can't correct an older dog of old habits though its most deffiantly harder but not impossible. I understand people want a long time to be with something they love but I feel bad for the perfectly good older dogs whos owners have given them up or passed away. I just like to say I had read Chihuahua for dummies and I loved it, it helped me with alot of questions and gave me information on things I hadn't thought of. Anyways who would ask you if your dogs a mutt? lol I'm sorry but it seems kinda silly to me, even though I'm sure I was surprised to find out longhair chis and short hair chis where the same breed. I thought the longhair was possible one to itself but it makes sense after all it is the same breed, even though I don't think I relized that until someone told me it was a longhair chihuahua I was looking at.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

I went to see the movie, it was pretty awesome, I think its on my to buy list.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

OMG why on earth did I look on this site - it is a lot worse than our epupz, adtrader, loot etc... (and that is saying something!!!) 

I coudlnt' belived this ad: http://orlando.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Do...-APPLEHEAD-CHIHUAHUA-FEMALE-W0QQAdIdZ79075534


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

jesshan said:


> OMG why on earth did I look on this site - it is a lot worse than our epupz, adtrader, loot etc... (and that is saying something!!!)
> 
> I coudlnt' belived this ad: http://orlando.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Do...-APPLEHEAD-CHIHUAHUA-FEMALE-W0QQAdIdZ79075534


These people us the phrase tea-cup. They must want to breed the female...hmm truely this is disconcerning.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

yesterday i was out walking chloe up by niagara falls.. and all the kids were screaming mommy mommy look at the chihuahua.. like from that movie

grrrr soo annoying


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

catalat said:


> yesterday i was out walking chloe up by niagara falls.. and all the kids were screaming mommy mommy look at the chihuahua.. like from that movie
> 
> grrrr soo annoying


You must find it annoying yet interesting at the same time that the star of the movie has the same name as Chloe. I bet that is more annoying when kids ask about her name now. Your Chloe reminds me of a fox with that face of hers. I think its so cute. Anyways I can see how this movie makes kids even more rambuctious and excited when the see a chi and that will scare a chi more, parents are uneducated about teaching proper ettiquet to kids and infact people don't really use manners when approaching a dog or anyones pet for that matter. I know if you bring you pets out people assume they are people friendly but that still doesn't excuse proper manners when approaching. I don't really have to worry about people with my cat but when my nieces and expecially my nephews I have to watch because they like to try to spook the cat and chase him, and this isn't their house and Stormy is a resident and shouldn't have to feel threatened. 

With this chi craze I wonder what kinda mess it will make.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya thats the worst part is that some people are like thats the name of that chi in the movie lol.. but i named her before..
I had this one kid yesterday try to pet her (WITHOUT asking) so I just kept walking.. he then chased after me screaming aww at her and trying to pet her.
jjeesh 

i just expect it now and ignore people who dont ask. she has gotten better but is still really scared when all these kids come running up to her. Luckily we had leroy with us so he got some of the awwws and omgs


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

catalat said:


> Ya thats the worst part is that some people are like thats the name of that chi in the movie lol.. but i named her before..
> I had this one kid yesterday try to pet her (WITHOUT asking) so I just kept walking.. he then chased after me screaming aww at her and trying to pet her.
> jjeesh
> 
> i just expect it now and ignore people who dont ask. she has gotten better but is still really scared when all these kids come running up to her. Luckily we had leroy with us so he got some of the awwws and omgs


Yeah, of course if Chloe ever snapped at their parents be the first to point the finger at you and tell you, your the lousy dog owner that let your dog come up and attack their kid. If anything you should tell them they should put their brats on a leash if they can't make them behave. I see that alot at pet stores dog walking down and kids petting them and think well they have a dog and such and such. Also saw a pair of young girls call a dog mean because it was barking, but I can tell it was barking out of nearvousness and the cats in their cages across from her. Its a young shelter dog, it will calm down. I thought that was rude. Which I'm sure at that age it makes sense but thats why they have parents that should be intelligent enough to tell them why they should pet strange dogs is about the same reason why you don't talk to strangers they are both risky things to do. I knew you named Chloe before the movie trailers was even out.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> Well, I spent 11 years with my dog before he passed away, though I have to say it would not bother me to get an older dog, b/c I know that most people feel the same way you do. To me I can handle that loss, to me its not just the amount of time its the one I'm spending it with that counts. To me I feel like I am giving them a gift b/c the fact the chance of older dogs getting adopted is slimer than a younger dog. People want to get puppies b/c they think they can't correct an older dog of old habits though its most deffiantly harder but not impossible. I understand people want a long time to be with something they love but I feel bad for the perfectly good older dogs whos owners have given them up or passed away.


I completely agree, there needs to be more ppl like you around! My heart goes out to the older dogs that do not have a home, and are pushed to the back because everyone wants a puppy, when i get a rescue im not looking at age, there are perfectly good older dogs, yes you might get a few less years and its awful when age takes its toll, but they deserve to live out their life in a happy enviroment, imagine if one of our babys got put in a re-homing center for some awful reason, and people looked over them because they were not puppys, it would break your heart...!

Its awful when anything dies, but when its because of old age, i feel like i can deal with it better, like its justified, wouldnt it be awful if all our pups out lived us? then where would we be...xxx


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> I completely agree, there needs to be more ppl like you around! My heart goes out to the older dogs that do not have a home, and are pushed to the back because everyone wants a puppy, when i get a rescue im not looking at age, there are perfectly good older dogs, yes you might get a few less years and its awful when age takes its toll, but they deserve to live out their life in a happy enviroment, imagine if one of our babys got put in a re-homing center for some awful reason, and people looked over them because they were not puppys, it would break your heart...!
> 
> Its awful when anything dies, but when its because of old age, i feel like i can deal with it better, like its justified, wouldnt it be awful if all our pups out lived us? then where would we be...xxx


 Yeah thats why I don't think I like to get parrots or something like that is because they out live their owners. I know it be horrible to know your baby was being passed up just because people wanted a young dog. Sure it hurts sometimes for a long time if you feel guilty and blame yourself b/c you felt like you didn't take care of them enough and with me Clifford was suppose to be my dog but I knew he recognized My mom as boss and if I moved out due to age and who his master was I would leave him with mom b/c that is what I think he would have wanted. In the end I know he was done living he just wasn't all there anymore. His hips had given out and he couldn't walk without assitance, the poor guy was in pain. I am glad I was there when he needed me, to let him go before he was just a body with no Clifford left in him. Sure it broke my heart but now I can remember him for all the happyness he brought into my life. In the end it doesn't matter to me who his master was because I know he loved me just the same.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

I hate it when people use animals like this.


----------

